# Rinde eingerissen, was kann man tun?



## Pammler (20. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte vor dem Winter noch was für meine Bäme tun. Wie kann ich diese Risse versorgen? Das sie nicht größer werden oder vielleicht sogar teilweise wieder verheilen.

Kirschbaum:  

Pflaume:  

Gibts da vielleicht Binden? Vielleicht auch was aus Omas Gartentricks? Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen!

Ich hab


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rinde eingerissen, was kann man tun?*

Hallo Torsten,

die Risse sind schon älter, oder? Ich kenne das nur aus dem Winter (Sonne-Frost). Wunden mit einem scharfen, sauberen Messer säubern/glätten und dann mit Baumwachs versorgen.


----------



## Turbo (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rinde eingerissen, was kann man tun?*

Hallo

Tippe da auch auf Frostschäden durch auftauen und wieder gefrieren der Saftbahnen. 
Ich würde da nichts machen. 
Der Grundsatz sagt ab einer Fläche von 5cm mit Wundharz verschliessen. (Ist aber auch umstritten.) 
Es gibt Bandagen mit welchen der Stamm umwickelt werden kann.

Lies doch mal den Abschnitt mit dem Düngen in diesem Link.

Patrik


----------



## Pammler (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rinde eingerissen, was kann man tun?*

Ich dünge garnichts, vielleicht liegts daran. Wieviel sollte ich den so große Bäume düngen?


----------



## rut49 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rinde eingerissen, was kann man tun?*

Hallo Torsten,
unser Sauerkirschbaum sah auch mal so aus.
Wir haben ihn schön ausgekratzt, nicht zu zimperlich sein, und dann mit Zement ausgefüllt. (War ein Tipp vom Gartenbauverein)
Funzte prima, solange , bis der Baum dem Teich weichen mußte.

sonnige Grüße Regina


----------



## Turbo (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rinde eingerissen, was kann man tun?*



Pammler schrieb:


> Ich dünge garnichts, vielleicht liegts daran. Wieviel sollte ich den so große Bäume düngen?



Hallo

Solange du mit dem Ertrag leben kannst würde ich nicht düngen.
Überbewerte die Verletzungen nicht. 
Die meisten Bäume stecken so was locker weg. 

Da die Saftbahnen welche direkt unter der Rinde verlaufen jetzt beschädigt sind, musst du auf genügend Wasser für den Baum achten.
Die grösste Gefahr ist, das er vertrocknet. 

Patrik


----------



## Annett (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rinde eingerissen, was kann man tun?*

Moin.

Als Vorsorgemassnahme kann man die Baumstämme vor dem Winter mit Kalkfarbe weißen. Wird hier noch von älteren Leuten gemacht...
Das dunkle Holz/Rinde erwärmt sich schneller, als eine weiße Oberfläche. Das kennen wir ja sicherlich noch alle aus dem Physik-Unterricht.


----------

